# Superb coffee from Carpo



## char1ie (Dec 23, 2012)

I have had a variety of beans in the last few months including regular deliveries direct from espresso coffee experts. None have been as good as the beans I am using from Carpo in Picadilly, London. Here's a link: http://www.sainsburysmagazine.co.uk/eating-out/item/head-to-piccadilly-for-healthy-snacks Worth a punt as they are lovely. Charlie


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I love their nuts - the roasted Himalayan macadamias they do are so, so tasty. Didn't think their coffee was great though, espresso was pretty uninspiring. I'm back in on Saturday actually so might get some to try at home.


----------

